# How has FaF changed you as a person since you've joined?



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

This thread is dedicated towards people that have been here for a while.
What I mean by the thread title is has the forum affected how you act or what you believe as a person?  For instance I haven't necessarily become more angry, growing up I was taught to go, "yes sir, no sir", now I am fairly outspoken.

I didn't put this thread in the den since not all members are furries here obviously.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Not.  a.  damn.  BIT.

Well, maybe SLIGHTLY more sociable and outgoing.  But it's on the Internet, it doesn't count.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 31, 2011)

I use :V and :U a lot more.
And I guess I'm a bit more social.
But I haven't really been around that long so.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 31, 2011)

The flames taught me to be a little wiser when posting on forums.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll have to bite and say that I'm much more meticulous and level-headed when it comes to debate and conversation in real life. 

When you deal with some of the idiocy the internet barfs up, you start to see that the people around aren't half-bad in their own right. Also: Customer-service jobs get easier. When you realize there's people here on FAF that shit brix over banning cub porn and the likes, then someone getting angry for not getting a refund after losing their receipt doesn't seem so bad.


EDIT: Then again, I guess this doesn't qualify as changing as a 'person'. 

Why don't you elaborate, CF, exactly what you mean? Do you mean have any of us changed our day to day habits, or had some significant change in the way we think and what we believe?


----------



## Melzi (Aug 31, 2011)

I really hope it hasn't changed me as a person. O.O


----------



## Deo (Aug 31, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. 
Ha HA HA HA HAAA... Oh, Cannonfodder, why do you do this...


No.
I am who I am. I may change depending on real life experience and situations, as people grow up, mature, and change; but fuck no an internet forum has not changed who I am as a person.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 31, 2011)

I've become much madder with power since becoming a mod, nyahahahahaaaa! :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I use :V and :U a lot more.
> And I guess I'm a bit more social.
> But I haven't really been around that long so.



yeah, this. thats about it


----------



## Takun (Aug 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> Ha HA HA HA HAAA... Oh, Cannonfodder, why do you do this...
> 
> 
> ...



Not even me? :c


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> Ha HA HA HA HAAA... Oh, Cannonfodder, why do you do this...



Because no one has gone down there and told him to stop it or they will take his computer away.  Like they should have, by now.


----------



## Deo (Aug 31, 2011)

Takun said:


> Not even me? :c


You never got coffee with me. I am unsure if you even exist. :v


----------



## Cain (Aug 31, 2011)

See this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/102969-Rave-A-Better-Life.-Somehow.?highlight= (Ignore troller and subsequent rebuttals)

It hasn't really 'changed' me, rather than let me 'discover' myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2011)

FAF has definitely changed me, but I can't decide if it's for better or worse.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 31, 2011)

Before I joined this forum I considered myself straight.

Now I'm freaking bi as hell.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Before I joined this forum I considered myself straight.
> 
> Now I'm freaking bi as hell.



More like jailhouse gay or gay-for-furry


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm less of a lurker and am more willing to approach new people? Online anyway, I was already fairly chatty offline. 

I also draw more. Still not that often and I still don't like put it up online very much, but more than I used to.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

No. Back to square one. ;-;


----------



## Aetius (Aug 31, 2011)

Still the same loudmouth narcissistic communist for me :v


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2011)

i have come to terms with my feelings about murdering people

now i just want to murder them _harder_


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I've changed and this place hasn't. I don't see much merit in hanging around anymore, really.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 31, 2011)

I think there's at least one community in the fandom that I don't want to take out to the middle of the lake and hold under until the bubbles stop.

Otherwise, no. Do important people I've met here count? The forum itself hasn't done much, but people I've met here and developed offsite friendships with have.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

It's slightly altered my view on furries. For the worse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It's slightly altered my view on furries. For the worse.


<insert generic, "furries are terrible" comment here>


Tycho said:


> Because no one has gone down there and told him to  stop it or they will take his computer away.  Like they should have, by  now.


  I have two computers and parts for two more, you will never get rid of me.


Gibby said:


> FAF has definitely changed me, but I can't decide if it's for better or worse.


  I can honestly say it has changed me for the better, cause I'm surrounded by douchebags, nowadays if they ask for my help when they're just lazy bastards that won't get up to change the tv channel I just tell them to get off their fat ass and stop using cheat codes for wii fit.


Azure said:


> I think I've changed and this place hasn't. I don't  see much merit in hanging around anymore, really.


But who else would get angry at me on a regular basis?... Oh wait :3


----------



## Mentova (Aug 31, 2011)

I've turned into a bigger furfag. That's about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 31, 2011)

FAF hasn't changed me as a person, but it made me hide my furfaggotry a little more if that counts.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2011)

I no longer associate Cannon Fodder with an awesome game I played on the Amiga 1200 :c


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But who else would get angry at me on a regular basis?... Oh wait :3


You'll have to find somebody else to do it. I'm done.


----------



## Sar (Aug 31, 2011)

It's only made me use the 'wizard' excuses more often.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 31, 2011)

I must concur with others in that an internet forum has no such effect on reality. How can it, when some of us were merely playing a part for the amusement of others on this forum? Some of us have not changed, but we stopped putting in the effort to entertain others here.

The only thing this fandom ever did was introduce me to my SO.

I think what would be more appropriate would be realizing how one changes over time with all of the experiences in their life, since you are targeting those of us who joined here years ago.


----------



## BRN (Aug 31, 2011)

I became a lot more aware of the way furries took furry too seriously, but it hasn't changed me as a person - forums in general have, but that was long before I joined FAF.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

FaF made me cynical as a furry and about the fandom, but it made me more aware of the social ineptitude of most furries outside of the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> FaF made me cynical as a furry and about the fandom, but it made me more aware of the social ineptitude of most furries outside of the internet.


The irony of FaF is that several people have said it's made them more social.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 31, 2011)

Before I joined FaF, I had never posted in these forums. Now, ever since I joined, I've been posting here.

That's a pretty big change.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 31, 2011)

I've learned I had a lot of misconceptions about the fandom.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a brony now. 

Also :V. :V everywhere. 

...

:V


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with Rilvor. I'm in a similar boat.

A number of people from this forum formed a little group some years ago, and that ultimately led me to the person I got married to. That, and then I used to be so... so deeply involved with this place. Actually, I think that was a really unhealthy thing (for me), haha. That, or it coincided with a bad time for me. So the forum hasn't directly changed me, but I have no fucking clue where I'd be if I had I never joined FAF.

Also, I've developed an allergy to :V and :U faces.


edit: Actually, this place has probably affected me more than I care to admit.. or I don't care now. It taught me how to internet, and to understand the various kinds of humor of the internet. I've burned a _lot_ of time here.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 31, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm a brony now.
> 
> Also :V. :V everywhere.
> 
> ...



:V :V :V

Speaking of :V, where is Whitenoise?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 31, 2011)

Has made me more open to new ideas and styles of art. Also makes me keep an eye out for grammar and typos


----------



## Corto (Aug 31, 2011)

The only way it affected me is that I realized not all furries are idiots. Only most of them.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The irony of FaF is that several people have said it's made them more social.


 
I know, right? It is strange.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 31, 2011)

I want to know how posting on an internet forum can make you more social.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

It has not. 
It has, however, prepared me for the horrors, perils and misconceptions  of the Internet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

I ceased being a "HURR HARDCORE" pyromaniac poser.
I stopped listening to Three Days Grace and Metallica.
I heard my first Homestuck song (Dance of Thorns) on the "rate the song above you" thread, which might have been one of the reasons I gave up and asked what the hell Homestuck was.
I switched from wolf to cybernetic badger.
I now know that :V is a sarcastic face, and is not equal to :n :u or :U.
I mentally progressed through a few debates and arguments.
I was introduced to Gone With the Blastwave. (It was you who provided the link I believe, CF. Though I'm not entirely sure.)
I met a lot of people who played Quake and Doom.
Someone posted a song from the Half Life soundtrack... which is how I decided to download it... which is why I decided "fuck it", and downloaded every Valve game that caught my interest.
I googled the meaning of the term 'cannon fodder'. Wait... it might have been Vice City.

That's about it. Might be a few more minor differences.

Edit: Damnit, how could I forget? FAF introduced me to Last.fm, which actually changed my life big time, introducing me to ambient, breakcore, glitch, noise, etc., all inspiring me whether I did something about said inspiration or not.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Also makes me keep an eye out for  grammar and typos


The lack of a full stop implicates otherwise,  good sire!



Sollux said:


> introducing me to noise


You read my mind. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've turned into a bigger furfag. That's about it.



I think that is a little inaccurate. I believe you meant to say that FAF helped the bigger furfag in you come out, not help you become one!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You read my mind. :V



Naw, I mean this kinda noise.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to know how posting on an internet forum can make you more social.



You come across the results of people who fail at socializing and it pushes you to try harder so you don't end up like those sad individuals.



HAXX said:


> I think that is a little inaccurate. I believe you  meant to say that FAF helped the bigger furfag in you come out, not help  you become one!


 I think some of us FAF'ers dragging him off to  Anthrocon coaxed the bigger furfag out of him :3

As per the topic I'm still the same person I was when I joined. Now my views? Yeah some of that has been changed alright. I've learned at lot from dealing with so many fuzzballs.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Naw, I mean this kinda noise.


Arrest my case.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 31, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> You come across the results of people who fail at socializing and it pushes you to try harder so you don't end up like those sad individuals.
> 
> I think some of us FAF'ers dragging him off to  Anthrocon coaxed the bigger furfag out of him :3


And there are oh so many sad individuals.

Also the latter isn't true. Not at all. Totally didn't ask TrpDerp for suit commission prices. Never happened. >_>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And there are oh so many sad individuals.
> 
> Also the latter isn't true. Not at all. Totally didn't ask TrpDerp for suit commission prices. Never happened. >_>



They always seem to turn the waterworks on when we try to give them good solid advice! 

That's right I have no clue what you are talking about...god damn is the cat out of the bag now? Or I suppose the term is fox out of the bag.


----------



## moriko (Aug 31, 2011)

Gave me a place to fully express my opinions and logic, since there's so many socially grey-area topics that seem to pop up on here along with people with strong opinions on them.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 31, 2011)

If browsing and posting on an internet forum has changed you as a person at all, kill you are self.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

moriko said:


> Gave me a place to fully express my opinions and logic, since there's so many socially grey-area topics that seem to pop up on here along with people with strong opinions on them.


Stop summoning me. >:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Arrest my case.



thatsthejoke.gif


----------



## Bliss (Aug 31, 2011)

Sollux said:


> thatsthejoke.gif


You can never tell on the Internets.


----------



## Night-san (Aug 31, 2011)

It hasn't.


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2011)

FaF never changed me. I never expected a forum (or the Internet for that matter) to change me, and I never will.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to know how posting on an internet forum can make you more social.


 It's kinda like how anti-matter is created, furries were going near lightspeed levels of social ineptitude one way and /b/ was coming the other way, then CRASH head on and the result was normal functioning individuals.


HAXX said:


> I think that is a little inaccurate. I believe you meant to say that FAF *helped the bigger furfag in you come out*, not help you become one!


 bow-chicka-bow-wow


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's kinda like how anti-matter is created, furries were going near lightspeed levels of social ineptitude one way and /b/ was coming the other way, then CRASH head on and the result was normal functioning individuals.



/b/ helps you become a more social person? 

Then why can't I talk to girls without looking them in the eye? :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2011)

Larry said:


> /b/ helps you become a more social person?
> 
> Then why can't I talk to girls without looking them in the eye? :c


It's a physics joke.


----------



## Larry (Aug 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a physics joke.



Never took a class yet.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 31, 2011)

Skift said:


> i have come to terms with my feelings about murdering people
> 
> now i just want to murder them _harder_



Oddly enough, FAF didn't do that for me.  Not Always Right, Computer Stupidities, and /g/ did, however.  It's very strange.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 31, 2011)

Uh, no. Lol. The internet and this forum are not full of things that will affect me in real life.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I will say, FAF allowed me a wonderful consequence free stomping ground on which to sharpen my sarcasm, wit, and hatred of all things that draw breath. Not that I don't practice this IRL with as much frequency(if not more), but it's nice all the same.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 31, 2011)

In all honesty; FaF has made me feel more secure with the type of person i am,to not be afraid of it and to not care what others think. In a way,it made me a much more confident person. I care for myself and don't care what others say. Anyone else the same..?
EDIT: Mainly because of my furrie friends irl though. not too much by this forum,but the community.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 1, 2011)

Not just this one, but forums in general have changed me a lot. Over the past couple of years I have lost every last shred of innocence my young mind once had. 

I am becoming one of you...


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 1, 2011)

FaF made me furfag. :I


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 1, 2011)

only thing thats changed since i got here is that i have caught the aspies disease.... :l


----------



## Don (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't decide if FAF has changed me or not. I can't really remember what I was like when I joined, so it's rather difficult to pass judgement. I've certainly spent more time here than on any other forum, so I'm guessing it has changed me at least slightly.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

not at all raelly


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll have to go with Parmenides and say that there is no visible change. 
So no, FAF has not and will never, change me as a individual.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

I've become more social and less hide-behind-someone shy and have better thread topics.

Personally, I was lesbian/transgender before I even started my account to FAF.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> You can never tell on the Internets.



You need to reprogramm your summoning hotkeys. No one offered you a virgin child.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 1, 2011)

FAF has changed in the fact they have been so supportive. Agfetr all issues they have stuck bye me and shown that I matter :> 


tjhanks guys


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. I seriously think I answered to this thread the wrong way, since nobody else seems to be typing something similar.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 1, 2011)

Other then the forum simultaneously destroying my faith in the majority of humanity and raising my faith in the minority, I can't really say it's changed me all that much. Well, except that I get a lot less done IRL because of compulsively checking the forum for updates...


----------



## shadowcolt (Sep 1, 2011)

dunno, but i did like the total ban of cub porn on FA


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

Welllll, it hasn't changed me much really. Other than help me find out that I'm gay lol.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wow. I seriously think I answered to this thread the wrong way, since nobody else seems to be typing something similar.



Perhaps you should read into what I said about people changing merely over time based on their life progression alone. You are young, and so you change quite a lot rapidly.


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

Joining furaffinity really gave me some insight on how furries really feel about the non-furry community.
I heard the rumors that furs where a bunch of wimpy hugbox-type people, when if fact that's not enirely true. Quite the opposite actually, not counting nuub furs.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 1, 2011)

FaF may have stopped me from killing myself. 

Stupid furry answer hm? 

Well no not really. I was really quite depressed after AC2010 and the subsequent (and very much necessary breakup with the ex.) And anyway that was the summer that all of my friends went M.I.A., the other forum banned me because of various furry shit and work bitch slapped me. I was depressed, seeing a shrink and being told that I needed to manage my stress better. 

And lo and behold. FaF popped up out of nowhere. I met my present boyfriend here. Kyle and the rest of the crew (including the people that would end up bitching with me) kept me sane through all of it. I lived and I learned. I found myself and am here now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah forgot, before I joined FaF I was basically a prisoner within my own house, FaF jadded me enough to where I was able to say the comment that made Jeff abandon me.  While the hardships that followed were difficult, it would've been worse had I not been abandoned.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I've changed at all since I've registered. Maybe a bit more advanced and experienced.
The first monthes of me here were about me doing nothing but viewing the forum and refreshing threads.
The latest monthes of me here are about me doing anything but viewing the forum and refreshing threads.

Same person, new ways to spend time.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2011)

But then again, everyone changes, everyone and everything that relates to you changes you in a small amount. We don't notice it half the time but our experiences here will change how we react to other people. And even more so when/if we bump into someone from here irl.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> But then again, everyone changes, everyone and everything that relates to you changes you in a small amount. We don't notice it half the time but our experiences here will change how we react to other people. And even more so when/if we bump into someone from here irl.


Split hairs much? No dice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Perhaps you should read into what I said about people changing merely over time based on their life progression alone. You are young, and so you change quite a lot rapidly.



*shrug* that makes sense.


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've turned into a bigger furfag. That's about it.



It's done the exact opposite for me :V


----------



## Browder (Sep 2, 2011)

It's taught me that  the leadership roles I frequently end up in aren't flukes.

...Yeah this is an arrogant thing to say but it happens to be true.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 2, 2011)

More pedantic now.  Wait, shit, that isn't a complete sentence.


----------



## israfur (Sep 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> FaF may have stopped me from killing myself.
> 
> Stupid furry answer hm?
> 
> ...



It's not a stupid furry answer at all, I can sort of relate in a different way. It saved me from a crazy eating disorder that was threatening my life. Not FAF really, but the fandom itself.
A few years after I was diagnosed with said eating issue, I discovered the fandom and _really_ got into it. It was only then I noticed an interesting pattern, the more I got into furry the more I ate normally. (Not like profusely, just enough to get me back to normal weight lol)
*shrug* I don't know what happened but I'm glad it happened. I am now free of the disorder. <3


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot of good art and artist suddenly disappeared on day and I was pissed for a little over six months but now I don't care because I can get that good artwork from other sites.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> It's not a stupid furry answer at all, I can sort of relate in a different way. It saved me from a crazy eating disorder that was threatening my life. Not FAF really, but the fandom itself.
> A few years after I was diagnosed with said eating issue, I discovered the fandom and _really_ got into it. It was only then I noticed an interesting pattern, the more I got into furry the more I ate normally. (Not like profusely, just enough to get me back to normal weight lol)
> *shrug* I don't know what happened but I'm glad it happened. I am now free of the disorder. <3


Wow, that's two lives that FaF has kept from dying.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

Iffy350 said:


> A lot of good art and artist suddenly disappeared on day and I was pissed for a little over six months but now I don't care because I can get that good artwork from other sites.



Oops, think I posted on the wrong message board and/or topic. I thought this was the how has fur affinity changed since you joined. Yeah!


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 2, 2011)

FAF has mostly made me alternately _bitter_ and _despondent._ Thanks, FAF.



Deo said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> Ha HA HA HA HAAA... Oh, Cannonfodder, why do you do this...
> 
> 
> ...



You mean all the words we've shared have meant nothing to you?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 3, 2011)

It's strengthened my ability to know when and when not to make a post.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

I've changed, but people's hatred for me has not :>


----------



## Bliss (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel stupid. 3:


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> I've changed, but people's hatred for me has not :>



And just who are you?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought all furries were weird hugboxes.

Now I know that some are assholes. :V

Oh and I also learned the meaning of ":V"


----------



## Chibinight13 (Sep 3, 2011)

This place is twisted with people that fail, with Text Nazis and Trolols looking for looking for those that fail...HARD...
But hey, I didn't expect much to began with here, for every good person there is a equally bad one. Forum sites are
typically the same no matter what.

I didn't change much, but I did realize that much.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 3, 2011)

Made me less talkative on all subjects, and made me more closed off meaning I can tell no one how I actually feel.


----------



## Browder (Sep 3, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Made me less talkative on all subjects, and made me more closed off meaning I can tell no one how I actually feel.



I can see by what you choose to put in your sig. This strikes me as incredibly sad. The forums shouldn't be hurting people.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> And just who are you?



lol


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 3, 2011)

Browder said:


> I can see by what you choose to put in your sig. This strikes me as incredibly sad. The forums shouldn't be hurting people.



Sad thing is most of it was from my own mistakes, and is a reason why I don't say much.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a bit more social, but that's it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 4, 2011)

I've become a snarky bastard...wait I've always been like that.

It's kept me interested in the fandom (How, with all the drama...I dunno. Don't go looking for plot holes in a forum post).

Oh, and I'm now comfortable posting on forums. Yeah, that's a biggie.


----------



## crustone (Sep 4, 2011)

It's made me hate furries (slightly) less.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2011)

crustone said:


> It's made me hate furries (slightly) less.



You poor thing.


----------



## crustone (Sep 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You poor thing.



I just spent 5 minutes on the main site

I hate furries again.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd say it's made me more level-headed and I made some awesome friends.


----------



## Corto (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really understand people that say this forum made them more social.

EDIT: WHO THE FUCK CHANGED MY AVATAR


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> EDIT: WHO THE FUCK CHANGED MY AVATAR



Since when did you get so sexy?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> I think I've changed and this place hasn't. I don't see much merit in hanging around anymore, really.



I think it's changed.

More rainbows and lolipops.

Also, OT:  no.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2011)

It made me realize that not all furries are socially inept hugboxy idiots.

But it also made me realize that the ones that aren't are usually assholes.

Love you guys.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2011)

I met my loving boyfriend here. And met some really cool artists in the process.


----------



## Discord Nova (Sep 8, 2011)

I've become less of a whiny ass furfag, and maybe just a bit more social.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hasn't changed me at all.
Actually kind of made me want to move to being asexual.
Furries make some messed up mates..... wait I am one..... XD



Commiecomrade said:


> It made me realize that not all furries are socially inept hugboxy idiots.
> 
> But it also made me realize that *the ones that aren't are usually assholes*.
> 
> Love you guys.



That's about 99% of those here.  
Funny that those on the main site seem to be a bit kinder.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2011)

I learned proper grammar.


----------



## Alderic (Sep 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I learned proper grammar.


Lol prob not from here...xD


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2011)

Alderic said:


> Lol prob not from here...xD


Well, it was the place where I refined my typing skillz :C


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I learned *to use* proper grammar.



fuck


----------

